# Grand Opening Giveaway!



## NightKnight

In honor of the start of this forum, we will be giving away a brand new pair of Pace Maker Journey Trekking Poles!

To win you must:
Be member of the site
One of the first 250 people to join the site
Post "I'm in" in this thread
The drawing will begin once we get to 250 members, so let your friends know! If you haven't registered yet Click Here
Just copy the URL below to let your friends know by email, posting on facebook, or putting on your website!
http://walkingstickforum.com/topic/3-grand-opening-giveaway/

More about the Pace Maker Journey Trekking Poles:
http://www.pacemakerstix.com/product_p/twist.htm
The Pace Maker Journey Trekking Poles telescope from 24.5-54 inches, using a reliable twist locking mechanisms, so that they will accommodate people of all sizes. As with all of pace maker poles, only the best of materials are used, including superior 7075 "aircraft grade" aluminum shafts, and tungsten tips. The handles are made of durable cork grips. These poles weigh only 9.5 ounces/pole. Included with these poles are small baskets, snow baskets, small vulcanized rubber 'feet', and extended life rubber feet which will have you walking for miles before they need to be replaced.




















Rules and Info:

The winner will be mailed a pair of Pace Maker Journey Trekking Poles within two weeks of the drawing date
The winner will be selected using a random number generator
The winner will be selected once we have reached 250 registered members on the site
The winner must be 18 years of age or older
Only one account per person is allowed
If the winner that is selected is not eligible for the prize for some reason, a new winner will be selected from the original 250
Pace Maker does not endorse or sponsor this contest


----------



## Charlz9mm

I am in. I think.


----------



## Mason Jar

I'm In!


----------



## Reddog

I'm in


----------



## grandpa ray

i,m in i hope


----------



## Shawn C

I'm in.


----------



## kevmag

I'm in


----------



## Nomadinexile

I'm in! Wahoo!


----------



## reaper6

"I'm in"


----------



## Blue Danube

I'm In!!


----------



## NightKnight

We are up to 25 members now! Let you friends know so we can get to the 250 point, and the givaway, as soon as possible!


----------



## CAS14

Ok, I'm in. Could come in handy for my wife or for me when we head out looking for branches to cut for homemade sticks.


----------



## Cervantes

I'm in.


----------



## Canemart

I'm in


----------



## Lewey

I'm in!


----------



## catsterisk

I'm in


----------



## tootall

I'm in.


----------



## Nomadicbear

"I'm in"


----------



## Btoon84

I'm in! WHATS UP GUYS!!! h34r:


----------



## Rad

I'm in!


----------



## JJireh

I'm in!


----------



## AlmightyOx

I'm in!


----------



## NightKnight

We have reached 250 members!! I ran the entries through Random.org, and Rad won! Congrats!! Please PM me your address, so I can send you the prize!


----------



## CAS14

Whoopee! or Ooh-Rah!

take your pick

That's outstanding! Rad has contributed significantly here already, as new as we are. Random number generators sometimes produce great results.


----------



## Rad

Wow! I just back from a 6 hour trip and proceeded to open my email, and found this message!

Thank you! I really enjoy being a part of this forum -- and look forward to what we do in the days to come as a community of stick appreciators!


----------



## Llama118

Whoops, I jumped in too late. Sweet idea though, I love giveaways like this


----------



## Soulman1251

I'm in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agedperfection

I'm in If I'm eligible. Don't know what number I am. How can you tell?


----------



## Soulman1251

Something strange about this thread. If you look close at the first post it was put up a year ago. Somewhere, like a ghost, the next 250 posts show but today it shows posts numbering in the twenties. This PIF was over early last year but is still grabbing us newbies...LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAS14

By my count, total membership including Aaron is just 162.

I take that as a positive sign. We must be the stickmeisters of the English-speaking world!

Ha ha!


----------



## pjt113

I'm in


----------



## left22

Is this still on offer? I'm in


----------



## JGB

we are all in LOL!!!

:thumbsu:


----------



## RPM

I hope I'm in.


----------



## Silas Rafinay

I'm in


----------



## NorCalSpider

I'm in. However I do not know if I qualify or how to see if I do.


----------

